# Vantage Preview



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Consider it done! Let me figure out logistics...


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Bring this smack to the Bay!


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be a great shoot-out...hope it happens


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

that is a nice looking boat. 
what R the specs? L x W x Weight x Draft x Power?


L.R.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

19'02"

beam.... wide

draft, 8-11

Max hp 150


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

is that stil considered a micro?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking forward to the shoot-out...

   Is it a micro?
   That depends on who you ask...It's all relative...
   Micro is in the eye of the beholder...      ;D
                                 [smiley=popcorn2.gif]

I think ECC would consider it a flats boat...We'll see.


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Cap Jan ,are you taking care of this??


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Looking forward to the shoot-out...
> 
> Is it a micro?
> That depends on who you ask...It's all relative...
> ...


you be correct sir! ;D
Too big for a micro or skiff IMHO...
One thing for sure is it's one sexy mofo...LOL


----------

